# prohormone monster cycle - advice needed!!!



## spoonerd (Mar 31, 2011)

I have ran many PH cycles and had pretty good results, I am currently trying to arrange a monster cycle to gain some lean mass and drop a bit of BF as well with the following PH's.

Any advice for best combination and dosages would be appreciated as well as recovery PCT.

Primordial Performance - Tren LV - x1

Black China Labs - Super Halo - x2

Black China Labs - Straight Phlexed - x1

Black Label - Hydretest - x1

Competitive Edge Labs - X.TREN - x1

IForce Nutrition - Testabolan - x1

Thanks - D

:innocent:


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

lee_ said:


> Why not just do the real thing rather than turning your body into a toxic dumping ground? You'll achieve far more with the real stuff for a massive amount less money.


x2


----------



## buzzzbar (Sep 17, 2009)

Josh said:


> x2


x3 lol


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

buzzzbar said:


> x3 lol


X4


----------



## yeah_buddy (Nov 23, 2010)

Ninja said:


> X4


 x5


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

stuff ya prohormones up ya ass ,load of ****e


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

x6


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

fuk prohormones mite as well use the real thing!


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

x7 x8 x9 x10!!


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

Barbell mafia said:


> fuk prohormones mite as well use the real thing!


He might not be ready for jabbing or be able to get hold of "the real thing"

Ever tried superdrol? Pretty potent from my experience. It is wrong to label all pro-hormones ****e.


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

As everybody is telling you prohormones are ****e, do you want to sell me you x tren?


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

Merouria said:


> He might not be ready for jabbing or be able to get hold of "the real thing"
> 
> Ever tried superdrol? Pretty potent from my experience. It is wrong to label all pro-hormones ****e.


yea its potent allrite on the liver !


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

Barbell mafia said:


> yea its potent allrite on the liver !


And Dbol and others aren't?


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

yea tru but theres more research done into AAS than in PH!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Superdrol is a fantastic ph for strength and size.

Op- throwing loads of different ph's in together won't give you any better gains and will just leave you open to more side effects.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Superdrol is a fantastic ph for strength and size.
> 
> Op- throwing loads of different ph's in together won't give you any better gains and will just leave you open to more side effects.


x2


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

x


----------

